# ADOPTION: I want to adopt



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi. Any of you need to rehome doves? Pigeons? Quails? I live in Killeen, Texas 76541.

Please let me know. Currently have a dog kennel, big rabbit cage and a medium size rectangular bird cage. Here are pictures that I saved from the internet. I do not eat birds. In texas people shoot doves and pigeons and quails. I will eat quail eggs because I need to eat protein-esp since I am going to school all day


----------



## moop (May 3, 2014)

You could check out my thread, i have 2 baby doves who are just lovely and ready to find homes.


----------

